# Labyrinthe de dossiers



## Membre supprimé 283981 (4 Mai 2011)

Salut, je vais essayer d'être clair. Comme l'indique le titre je cherche a faire un labyrinthe de dossier. 
*Quelques explications :*
Le labyrinthe serait sous forme de numero te téléphone donc chaque dossier porterais un numero allant de 00 à 99 (comme chaque nombre d'un numero de telephone). En ouvrant le dossier 06 on tombe a nouveau sur 100 dossiers de 00 à 99. Mon but est donc d'avoir toute les combinaisons en dossier, logique non ? 

*Coté mathématiques :* 
Au départ j'étais parti dans l'optique, bon 100 dossiers, et dans chaques 100 dossiers sa me fait donc 10 000 dossier, avec du copier coller ça va. Et puis j'ai réfléchi une seconde (oui oui ça m'arrive :rateau et j'ai percuté que la formule qui correspond est en faite 100 puissante 10 dossier. Un beau nombre qui a cette tête : 1 000 000 000 000 de dossier.

Autant dire que ça me fait mal au c** 

Une petite idée pour programmer ça ou tout simplement le mettre dans le terminal ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (4 Mai 2011)

100^10 = 10^20, un 1 avec 20 zéros et pas 12 : il t'en manque quelques uns  

Pas plus doué en maths qu'en Français :rateau:


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Mai 2011)

ntx a dit:


> 100^10 = 10^20, un 1 avec 20 zéros et pas 12 : il t'en manque quelques uns
> 
> Pas plus doué en maths qu'en Français :rateau:



En même temps vu son pseudo, haha 



> Une petite idée pour programmer ça ou tout simplement le mettre dans le terminal ?



Une recherche google sur mkdir, loop, shell et c'est plié.


----------



## Zeusviper (4 Mai 2011)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Une recherche google sur mkdir, loop, shell et c'est plié.



Ou Automator (disponible dans le dossier Applications) !


Sinon Killeur, t'as des numéros tel de 20 chiffres chez toi ? ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 283981 (5 Mai 2011)

Ha ça y est je comprend mieux pourquoi les Windoziens n'aiment pas mac, c'est à cause des mecs comme vous  Je savais que j'aurais pas du venir ici, mac c'est bien mais c'est chacun pour sa gueule. Je reste polit quant à vos réponses injurieuses et malgré tout je remercie ceux qui m'ont donnée des réponses intéressantes bien qu'elles ne m'aient pas trop avancé. Le message je l'ai écrit à la vavite je suis désolé je ne pensais pas que vos petits yeux était tout sensibles aux fautes.
Et certe mon pseudo est vieux et doit être mis a jour.

Sur ceux bonne nuit (ou pas)

ps: Ca va je n'ai pas ébranlé vos coeurs avec des fautes dans ce message-là ?  pfff


----------



## ntx (5 Mai 2011)

The_New_Killeur a dit:


> Le message je l'ai écrit à la vavite je suis désolé je ne pensais pas que vos petits yeux était tout sensibles aux fautes.


Et bien la prochaine fois tu feras plus attention à ce que tu écris et tu en profiteras pour réfléchir deux secondes à ce que tu veux faire :

Le système de fichiers supporte-t-il 10^20 éléments (100 milliards de millards), qui est un nombre astronomique ? Et l'adjectif employé n'est pas incongru. C'est totalement disproportionné par rapport à un usage standard où l'on parle plutôt de quelques millions de fichiers (10^6). :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 283981 (6 Mai 2011)

Et bien il est vrai que ça prend plutôt pas mal de place mais bon, je viens de le terminer et l'avantage c'est que quand on cache un fichier au bout du labyrinthe, n'importe qui se dit je vais faire une recherche mais quenini avec autant de dossiers pas la peine d'espérer avoir un résultat.. Je me trompe ?


----------



## Gz' (6 Mai 2011)

Oui.  Sur Mac les fichiers sont indexes, donc que ce soit sous 1000 sous-dossiers ou un seul ca sera presque pareil. Si c'est pour cacher ton porn tu perdras moins de temps avec des dossiers sosu mot de passe ou autres trucs du meme genre.


----------



## Nyx0uf (6 Mai 2011)

The_New_Killeur a dit:


> Et bien il est vrai que ça prend plutôt pas mal de place mais bon, je viens de le terminer et l'avantage c'est que quand on cache un fichier au bout du labyrinthe, n'importe qui se dit je vais faire une recherche mais quenini avec autant de dossiers pas la peine d'espérer avoir un résultat.. Je me trompe ?



Complètement, et le prend pas mal, mais c'est totalement stupide comme méthode 

Si tu veux restreindre l'accès à un fichier, fait une image chiffrée avec Disk Utility.


----------

